

My First Solid Thought about working @Google - andreyf
http://meta2.tumblr.com/post/834493763/first-solid-thought-re-working-at-google

======
petercooper
_Google reminded me what being around smart people is like. The kind where you
walk away from lunch with two papers [..] or a discussion more informative
than any lecture_

Ah! I ache for this. I love the people at the user groups I attend but there's
a lot to be said for more academic CS banter..

